# Wayne's New GB Icons



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2013)

Wayne just got a new GB Icon, and it's hanging out in right field, somewhere. Thought I'd fix it.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Seen a lot of GB's on other forums, but....we have _by far_ the best looking GB icons!
Hat's off to you gentlemen!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2013)

Good work there Charles.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2013)

radical dude.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I'm happy with mine.



If anyone is not happy with their GB Icons, PM me.... I can fix it !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

did wonder why the icon wandered off on it's own...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

